# Heat Transfer: can you make money?



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

Is there anyone making a good profit from using just heat transfers such as ironall and transjet 2 papers. Do they sell well?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Heat Transfer*

Yes.. me... Example I just did 6 tees for one customer.. Price $15 each.. cost.. tee $1.35, transfer .80 cents, Ink 25 cents, time 30 min. I value my time at $35 per hour. Profit $75.60 (that would be $151.20 if I did 12 shirts. However on bulk order I charge less. so I would be more into the $35+. per hour. I have a job coming up in a few weeks of 50 shirts and I am charging $6.10 each. I will make about $190 profit. I can easily do these in 3 hours.


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Heat Transfer*

what would you consider to be the best type of transfer paper to use?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Heat Transfer*

Takeebie,

Are you going to be taking orders from customers (like badalou) or are you going to sell your own printed designs?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Heat Transfer*



> what would you consider to be the best type of transfer paper to use?


iron All,
Flexjet, eversoft.


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Heat Transfer*

I'm going to be selling my own designs.


----------



## StropsCC (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Heat Transfer*

Hello, I have a question for ya... Would you recommend Jet Pro Stretch or Ironall for lights? Thanks!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Jet Pro Stretch for lights.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

*raising hand*~ . . I second that ---- Jet Pro Stretch 


MrsTakeebie, . . . December 2007 --- I had a 300 T-shirt order (regular client) -- charged $4.50 a shirt --- my profit/time was $600.00 -- the balance was materials

for anyone else, I would never go that low of a price . . but this client, .. I've been doing Biz' with them over 3 years now . . they re-order golf shirts (about) every 2 months . . 


Diane
;o]


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I just priced 130 shirts at $22.00 each and they we're dancing in the street as they left. I think I;ll make pretty good profit for that sell.

Dad


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats Dennis, I wish you the best. I hope the deal comes off and everyone is happy. ..... JB


----------



## sickStar (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone know how Flexjet and Eversoft compare to the Inktrajet Papers? I have been using them for a bit now but I haven't tried other manufacturers.


----------



## coverall ts (Jun 11, 2008)

Which is best for Dark shirts. If printing with a vp540 roland?


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Coeds I have the job I just gotta get it done for them.They are so excited about the t"s.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Dad said:


> I just priced 130 shirts at $22.00 each and they we're dancing in the street as they left. I think I;ll make pretty good profit for that sell.
> 
> Dad


Wow.. How are you doing the shirts? what process. What shirts. That seems way high for 130 shirts. One thing you need to be careful with is over pricing.. You want repeat business. They find out they can get it done for less, you lose business plus they tell others. Lou


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, we do inkjet transfers (mostly transjetII). We have an authorized line of designs for one of our websites and we own the line of designs for the other. 

We also do bulk orders for customers with their own designs & logos. Retail we charge $12-$40 a shirt (we do everything from onesies to long & shortsleeve t-shirts to denim shirts/sweatshirts), wholesale $6-$14 (a lot depends on how many, what type apparel, front/back designs, etc)

We don't "live" off my business exclusively, but we do make money off it.


----------

